# Word of the Day:  Aye-Aye



## Ruthanne

Aye-Aye:  a rare nocturnal Madagascan primate related to the lemurs. It has incisor teeth like those of a rodent and an elongated finger on each hand with which it pries insects from bark.


----------



## Ruthanne

Here is a photo of an Aye-Aye:


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aye-yai-yai!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne, that has got to be one of the creepiest things I have ever seen!


----------



## Ruthanne

I think he's kind of cute...


----------



## Aunt Marg

Little does anyone know, but back in the day (before Star Trek), Aunt Marg, was captain of the Starship Enterprise, and everyone's favourite saying on the ship was, "aye-aye, cap'n"!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I think he's kind of cute...


It honestly gives me the willies, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne

Just remember his mother loved him.


----------



## peramangkelder

When I first read it I thought the Aye Aye referred to this guy

Not some cute little critter with bug eyes


----------



## Sliverfox

Here I was thinking of Popeye, ,,, Aye, Aye, the sailor man.


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> When I first read it I thought the Aye Aye referred to this guy
> View attachment 128333
> Not some cute little critter with bug eyes


That was me, too.


----------



## charry

Aunt Marg said:


> Little does anyone know, but back in the day (before Star Trek), Aunt Marg, was captain of the Starship Enterprise, and everyone's favourite saying on the ship was, "aye-aye, cap'n"!




We still say that to our neighbour when he returns from the harbour lol 
Aye aye cap n


----------



## debodun

I saw aye-ayes on a nature documentary.


----------



## Aunt Marg

debodun said:


> I saw aye-ayes on a nature documentary.


Hadn't the slightest idea they existed until Ruthanne, posted this WOTD.

They look as though they could be a handful, like a misbehaving toddler! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg

I can't count the number of times I was awoken in the wee hours of the morning with a hand gently prodding and shaking me... "mommy, mommy", and when I'd awake, all I could see was a hand on me, like an Aye-Aye hand, but as soon as I'd come to, I would recognize the hand as being the hand of one of my kids who was needing me.


----------



## tbeltrans

Sliverfox said:


> Here I was thinking of Popeye, ,,, Aye, Aye, the sailor man.



Oh, the memories...






Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

peramangkelder said:


> When I first read it I thought the Aye Aye referred to this guy
> View attachment 128333
> Not some cute little critter with bug eyes



Here ya go!






Tony


----------

